# Kayak Sharking



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Do any of ya'll use kayaks to fish for sharks? We have a good friend who paddles out till he's just a speck on the horizon then spends all day getting drug around by sharks. He calls it fishing but its really just hooking into one then letting it drag him all over the place until it tires out.

I had never heard of doing that before we met him a few years ago...seems kind of loony to me, but he's an adrenaline junkie and swears its a lot of fun.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, its pretty boring but quite satisfying.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you must be a bigger thrill junkie than he is! lol He describes it as better than any thrill ride Astroworld ever dreamed of having. 

I had never heard of it before we met him. He keeps trying to get my husband to go with him, but after three knee surgeries, all day in a kayak just is not a feasible happening.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*shark*

My son will row the baits out about three hundred yards then go another hundred or better and try to hookup a ride. He loves it. MWH


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> Yeah, its pretty boring but quite satisfying.


hahahahaha, great answer.

Yeah, there are quit a few of us that target sharks from kayaks. Sharks are a lot more sporting then most people think. They jump, make long hard runs, and are just fun to catch. But most people have this fear of sharks from Jaws or what ever reason. When if fact they are no different then most any other fish you cath with teeth.

Some of them can get to large sizes, but seeing one is rare. And when it does happen they do not want anything to do with a plastic tub.

But we also target bull reds, jacks, mac, kings,ling, tarpon, triple tail, snapper, etc... All nearshore species can be caught from a kayak. Sharks are only one of the many species we go after. Do a search on 2cool and you will see some great reports.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

It's kind of like watching Discovery Channel up close and personal.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Catching a fish that is sometimes half as big as your boat is pretty sporty I would say. To not call it fishingis only because of ignorance (and as in ignorance I mean never experienced it). I'm still working on that 7 footer Dawg! Most people just don't understand yak fishing. It is a fast growing sport.


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh Yes&#8230;"The Texas Sleigh Ride!" Targeting sharks is certainly not for the skittish person. I rarely target sharks from my yak, but I have caught a couple, most while fishing for bullreds, its real exciting.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah its fun


----------



## fishingchef (Jun 13, 2008)

You should check out the BTB (beyond the breakers) forum at www.texaskayakfisherman.com. They can really get into some good sharks. They have been tearing up the reds this fall.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

What else is there to do since they closed Astroworld? Besides what did Astro world offer that would last about two hours and let you see such awesome sites? Dolphin comming right up to you and looking you in the eye? Priceless! Lettin that 8'er go that took you on that ride. Watching him or her slip off in the blue water and then getting your shorts back into position. Giving the blood a chance to get back into your hands and off you go again. One on one, because it's not a team sport. It is a blast and yes I will keep on doing it and top my 8'er mark.


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

8' is an impressive shark from the sand or even a boat... from a yak? Holy Smokes!!!


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes it is and I have a couple witnesses to boot. Missed the state record by 4" for a black tip. But I am still searching, maybe some day it will happen.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

LandShark! said:


> What else is there to do since they closed Astroworld? Besides what did Astro world offer that would last about two hours and let you see such awesome sites? Dolphin comming right up to you and looking you in the eye? Priceless! Lettin that 8'er go that took you on that ride. Watching him or her slip off in the blue water and then getting your shorts back into position. Giving the blood a chance to get back into your hands and off you go again. One on one, because it's not a team sport. It is a blast and yes I will keep on doing it and top my 8'er mark.


 You forgot the most important part -- No waiting in line !


----------

